# Hi from Perth, Australia



## BrytonTaylor (May 8, 2010)

Hi, I came across to this forum from Stolloween's blog (I was really impressed by his work). And after seeing all the creative posts on here from everyone else, I had join. There are people who love Halloween just as much as me!! 

I'm a Canadian, who moved to Perth, Western Australia 12 years ago, where, fortunately Halloween is starting to pick up. Since we don't have the cool products that come from the likes of Walmart etc, (and when we do, they cost a fortune), I make most of my own props. I'm a graphic designer, but will dabble in anything creative on the side. I love making costumes and have a major interest in special fx makeup.


----------



## The Evil Queen (May 8, 2010)

*I share your shipping cost pain!*

The price one pays to live in an exotic place; outrageous shipping cost and no Halloween Superstores. Greetings DIY friend!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome welcome Bryton.

I would say it is the 3rd most shipped to country I supply.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum do it yourself projects are the way to go anyway


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello from the barn


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, BT! Post some pics of your work if you have a chance.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome BrytonTaylor. Glad you could join us, mate!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to HauntForum.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Bryton!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Fresh brains!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome and thanks for reading my blog!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

We have all kinds of products yet we continue to make our own.

Welcome to Hauntforum.


----------



## BrytonTaylor (May 8, 2010)

thanks everyone for the welcomes!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

